# Went to the strip



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I went to the strip last night and here is my best time 
r/t 1.064 (really bad i must be sleeping or something)
2.452
6.696
10.178
70.976
13.080
e.t 15.677
mph 89.760

I think I can do beter than this my tire pressure was at 30lbs mods to the car are H.S Header and a wai cheap cone filter from autozone. I am hoping to hit low 15's.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

i dont know the sentra well or what 60 foots are the norm. maybe work on those launches, might get a 2.2 to pop up and that would put you around the 15.4 area.

see if 25 lbs helps the traction out any ?


----------

